# Please drop IHeartRadio for Tunein Radio



## journeyman (Jul 16, 2007)

Any service that doesn't include basic stations like WGBH is not useful. I've used Tunein radio on my firestick for years and love it. I gave up the firestick because I thought Tivo had become the totally integrated solution, but it's choice in partners leaves a bit to be desired.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

journeyman said:


> Any service that doesn't include basic stations like WGBH is not useful. I've used Tunein radio on my firestick for years and love it. I gave up the firestick because I thought Tivo had become the totally integrated solution, but it's choice in partners leaves a bit to be desired.


How about requesting *adding* Tunein radio as IHeartRadio is useful for others? I tend to listen to artist channels on both Pandora and IHeartRadio and both work fine for me (I tend to alternate just so TiVo sees some activity on both. )

Scott


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

journeyman said:


> Any service that doesn't include basic stations like WGBH is not useful. I've used Tunein radio on my firestick for years and love it. I gave up the firestick because I thought Tivo had become the totally integrated solution, but it's choice in partners leaves a bit to be desired.


Seems like you didn't do your homework? TIVO does not claim to have Tunein. Iheart has many or more radio stations, but as suggested above wouldn't the issue be to ask to have TuneIn added and not to drop Iheart?

Also what do you mean by you "dropped" the firestick? There are no fees to use it with Iheart what is there to drop?


----------

